# Louis vuitton vinyl



## piggie (Sep 12, 2012)

Does anybody know were to get it i need 3 yards of the vinyl in white with multi color. I looked everywere and most places has been shut down


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

There is this site you could try:

dontdoitbecauseitissoplayedout.com


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## rubene1987 (Feb 7, 2013)

im trying to find sum too for my daughters pedal car cant find any. same color too. they told me about some place in mexicali i havent gone yet. if i find it there ill get back at u n let u kno


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Here in phoenix upholstery shops have it.


----------



## JOVEN619 (May 3, 2012)

Every one selling is getting shut down. I use it for himidors and watch boxes but couldn't find it for a long time. This site it up today if you looking. Don't know if it works I haven't ordered yet. 
http://www.windycityfabrics.com/lvvinylold.htm


----------

